# Music of the 1920s



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I love James P. Johnson, the father of Stride piano.

Snowy Morning Blues (1927)





Carolina Shout (1921)


----------

